
Ask HN: Should we discontinue our Android and iOS SDK? - nawazdhandala
I&#x27;m Nawaz and I work at CloudBoost.io. We&#x27;re a Serverless + Backend as a Service company.  Most of our customers use our JavaScript SDK to build React, ReactNative, Angular, NodeJS, Ionic apps and we see less and less traction on our Android and iOS side of things since JavaScript apps can run on mobile too (with Ionic and React Native). Do you think that traction of Java &#x2F; Swift on phones will decline as JavaScript gains native performance on phones.<p>It takes quite a lot of investment to maintain those side of things and we&#x27;re at a point where investing in Java &#x2F; Swift SDK&#x27;s is not viable.<p>Let me know what you think?
======
T-A
> we're at a point where investing in Java / Swift SDK's is not viable

Isn't that your answer right there?

------
on_and_off
>we're at a point where investing in Java / Swift SDK's is not viable

What makes you think that it suddenly became an issue ?

